
Gab goes offline after GoDaddy tells it to find another domain registrar - PeOe
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/28/far-right-social-network-gab-goes-offline-after-godaddy-tells-it-to-find-another-domain-registrar/
======
shady-lady
I was planning on making a comment on user transgressions on facebook but it
seems it'll be business as usual for them:

[https://who.is/whois/facebook.com](https://who.is/whois/facebook.com)

[https://registrarsec.com/](https://registrarsec.com/)

> RegistrarSEC, LLC and RegistrarSafe, LLC are ICANN-accredited registrars
> formed in Delaware and are wholly-owned subsidiaries of Facebook, Inc.

